# Medical exception



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just curious, this weekend I broke my shooting hand at work, have to go see a orthopedic this week to see if it needs surgery or not. If it does require some work, pretty sure I won't be able to shoot my bow all fall. Think it's possible to get a crossbow exception or would be best to turn the tag in?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

What part of your hand? If it is your hand, can you draw the bow using your wrist and trigger it using your finger? That is how I draw my bow when I use my caliper release. If it is your hand that holds the bow, that could be a concern. My old explorer advisor was an avid bow hunter and broke his wrist. He shot a recurve. He whittled a notch in the cast to fit his bow and went hunting anyway. Pete Shepley (PSE Archery) had surgery on his shoulder and so he devised a system in which he drew the bow with his mouth and triggered it with his chin. He made a DVD about the hunt. He was able to take a bull elk using the system. So, I guess my response would have to be, how bad do you want to hunt? I broke my elbow one year. I worked at it, but by the time hunting season came around, after turning the bow down to 50 lbs and making some adjustments, I went hunting. Had a shot at a nice deer, but I wasn't as prepared as I thought. Let's say that I almost "skipped" the arrow into the deer. If it is important enough to you and you want to go bad enough, you will figure out a way to make it happen.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still not sure if it's worth turning a permit in.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/120489-surrender-permit.html


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I broke the back side of my hand, on the same hand my release is. Won't know what to expect until I see the orthopedic this week. I am afraid with where my release sits I might be putting to much pressure on the break, hopefully they just have to put a cast on and send out.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it has to be a Permanent Injury, so I doubt you can get a waiver for your hand. At least that is how I understand it, but you should call the UDWR and ask. 

You might be able to shoot with a cast or hunt the extended after it healed or turn in the tag to get the points back.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

humpyflyguy said:


> I broke the back side of my hand, on the same hand my release is. Won't know what to expect until I see the orthopedic this week. I am afraid with where my release sits I might be putting to much pressure on the break, hopefully they just have to put a cast on and send out.


Take your release into your doctors appointment and ask the doc about it showing him how it works.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

What tag and do you have a crossbow?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

have you tried lengthening your release and tightening it down on the bony prominence of the wrist. that should take all the stress off the back of your hand.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Apd I didn't think of that, not a bad idea. Hopefully the surgeon works magic next week and I will do that.

It's not a special tag I drew this year, just took me three years to draw an archery tag for the central manti, never would've thought it would take that long so I am hesitant on wanting to turn it in.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i hope it works out for you. it might help to have a tennis style wrist band to pad the release over the bones. should help it stay in place and be more comfortable.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

If you end up in a cast just have him put an eye bolt on the bottom of the wrist in the cast the you can just tie the rope of your release right to it. :grin:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> If you end up in a cast just have him put an eye bolt on the bottom of the wrist in the cast the you can just tie the rope of your release right to it. :grin:


that's a cool idea. have a built up section with a t-nut cast in. you could screw in all kinds of attachments. ;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Packout said:


> I think it has to be a Permanent Injury, so I doubt you can get a waiver for your hand. At least that is how I understand it, but you should call the UDWR and ask.
> 
> You might be able to shoot with a cast or hunt the extended after it healed or turn in the tag to get the points back.


Correct, needs to be permanently disabling with documentation to support it, here are the guidelines http://wildlife.utah.gov/home-disabled.html


----------

